# My wedding Journal - finally, photos pg 35



## Scamp

Hey,:flower:
I'm going to do a wedding journal, keep track of everything! :haha:

A little about us.
I'm Vici, 21 and my o.h is Mike 33. We've been together for ages (is it really bad that I can't remember how long?! I'll ask Mike later, he'll know :haha:) We live in Cheshire and have been ttc for a year and 11 months so far with one loss. We have 3 dogs called Scamp, Tash and Princess. 
I've never really been fussed about getting married before Mike but I love him so so much and I want to be his wife! (So cheesy! :blush:) 
I've been saying for a few months that I want to get married so last night he said we can go get a ring today. I'm meeting him outside work at 3. 
Not exactly the most romantic way but I'm not bothered, never been one for mushy stuff anyway :haha:
Hopefully the wedding will be December some time. Gives us just under a year to plan

I will post a picture of the ring later :)

Not sure what else to say. I will add more another time probably

xxx

https://dwdf.daisypath.com/ZVCTp1.png

https://dwdf.daisypath.com/zhU7p1.png

https://dwdf.daisypath.com/QXyEp1.png

https://dwdf.daisypath.com/J2Aap1.png


----------



## Scamp

*12 months to go*

&#61684;	Set date and check availability of venue
&#61684;	Book venue
&#61684;	Draw up a guest list
&#61684;	Choose bridesmaids and best man
&#61684;	Book time off work
&#61684;	Ask DJ
&#61684;	Choose a weight loss plan
&#61684;	Ask Sam to make cake
*11 months to go*
&#61684;	Draw a few plans of cake
&#61684;	Buy stuff for favours, invitations etc
&#61684;	Start making invitations, starting with main ceremony
*7 months to go*
&#61684;	Send out invitations for main ceremony
&#61684;	Check the test cake and make changes
&#61684;	Choose wedding dress
*6 months to go*
&#61684;	Choose wedding rings
&#61684;	Start making favours and table decorations
&#61684;	Get invitations back
&#61684;	Confirm numbers with venue
*5 months to go*
&#61684;	Send invitations for after party
&#61684;	Order flowers
*4 months to go*
&#61684;	Do table seating plan
&#61684;	Buy groom suit
*3 months to go*
&#61684;	Choose bridesmaid dresses
&#61684;	Find babysitter for dogs
&#61684;	Get invitations back for after party
&#61684;	Make a list of acceptances and refusals
&#61684;	Start to plan hen and stag nights
*2 months to go*
&#61684;	Buy jewellery and shoes for bride and bridesmaids
&#61684;	Start writing speeches.
&#61684;	Confirm places to stay for people who need to travel
&#61684;	Confirm DJ, choose songs
&#61684;	Plan food for buffet. Who is cooking what
*1 month to go*
&#61684;	Hold a ceremony rehearsal
&#61684;	Wear-in shoes
&#61684;	Book hair for 2 weeks
&#61684;	Book tan for 3 days before
&#61684;	Book nails for 2 days before
&#61684;	Check cake
&#61684;	Set up flicker account for everyone to upload photos
&#61684;	Buy food for buffet

That is my plan. Not sure if it's right yet, might need bits changing.
We're hoping to save a lot of money by making a lot of stuff ourselves getting my sister to do the wedding cake and asking our mate who is a DJ to do the music

xx


----------



## shelleney

Great plan, Scamp!
But where is the baby gonna fit into all this? you WILL have a baby by then, or at least be pregnant! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## Scamp

Well I'm hoping to get pregnant on my next cycle in Jan so I'll hopefully have my baby there :cloud9:
xxx


----------



## Charlotte-j

Hope its ok to stalk you :)
you're plan you so neat and well organised, hope its ok to get ideas from?
xx


----------



## shelleney

Yes indeed, you WILL get pregnant in January, so you WILL have a baby with you at the wedding. Bridesmaid or Pageboy? :pink: or :blue: 
xx


----------



## keepsmiling

That's a great plan
if I was u I'd put the dress abit sooner tho cos it cam take up to 6 month to make and if u cnt find one u love straight away xx


----------



## Scamp

:wave:
Of course it's fine hun :flower:
xxx


----------



## Scamp

shelleney said:


> Yes indeed, you WILL get pregnant in January, so you WILL have a baby with you at the wedding. Bridesmaid or Pageboy? :pink: or :blue:
> xx

Hehe, I'm hoping for both :winkwink: Would be lovely if I did. Hopefully my af will arrive end of Jan because they wanted my to take a break for 6 weeks

xxx


----------



## Scamp

keepsmiling said:


> That's a great plan
> if I was u I'd put the dress abit sooner tho cos it cam take up to 6 month to make and if u cnt find one u love straight away xx

Yeah true. I was thinking if I'm pregant at the wedding, how big I'll be but I guess the dress can be altered
xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ooo not long!!! congrats and well done! good luck on your ttc too! I love december weddings x


----------



## Scamp

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1334.snc4/162654_10150380189015721_856475720_16445708_6585915_n.jpg

We both saw it and loved it! 

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

what a beautiful ring!!!!!!!!!! you can get personalised wedding bands now that fit around your other ring!


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :flower:
xx


----------



## Scamp

My sister said yes to making the cake and I've chosen where I want the wedding lol
https://www.crownhotelnantwich.com/index.php

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

congrats on the engagement! The ring is beautiful! Very good choice...:flower:

Mind if I stalk?!


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :flower:
Of course you can hun :D 

Have you seen my 12 month plan? Do you think I've missed anything?
xx


----------



## twiggy56

erm...all the official stuff?

Like meeting with an available registrar, humanist, minister whatever...?

Also giving notice of your marriage!


----------



## Scamp

The registrar comes with the venue I think, we just need to ring before we book to check someone is available on the day, but I don't know what all the other stuff is :wacko: Hehe might have to look into it, thanks :flower: x


----------



## twiggy56

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Govern...vents/Marriagesandcivilpartnerships/DG_175715

here's what you need to know hun


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :flower:
We hadn't even thought of stuff like that
x


----------



## shelleney

Oh Vic!
The ring is absolutely stunning!!!
Did he propose in the end?
xx


----------



## Scamp

Thank youuu :) I sleep with my hand under my face normally, was a bit of a problem last night lol
Noo not exactly. I told him I would slap him if he got down on one knee, I'd die of embarrassment! He did whisper 'vici, will you marry me' when we at Crewe bus station :haha: 
I told all my family. My mum knew he was going to do it, my dad asked who I was engaged to and when I said Mike he said 'oh well':haha: and my sister wanted to know all about the wedding! 

We've got an appointment on Tuesday at the venue where I want to get married 
https://www.crownhotelnantwich.com/index.php?articleid=174&sectionid=0&menuid=57&mode=normal
https://www.crownhotelnantwich.com/articlemedia/id174/758_Crown%20Hotel%20Wedding%20Picture1.jpg
https://www.crownhotelnantwich.com/articlemedia/id174/763_Crown%20Hotel%20Wedding%20Picture15.jpg
https://www.crownhotelnantwich.com/articlemedia/id174/778_wedding%20picture10.JPG

xxx


----------



## shelleney

Oh wow!
That is the most beautiful wedding venue I have ever seen! I am green with envy :sick: But so happy for you too, Hun. You deserve every happiness after all youve been through over the last 2 years :hugs:
xx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun :hugs: 
I hope Greg proposes soon hun :thumbup:

I cannot draw at all, but this is my idea for the cake. White icing and pink and red hearts
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs064.snc6/167461_10150381030475721_856475720_16461060_236891_n.jpg

Mike was really moody with me on the phone so I said I couldn't be arsed speaking to him when he's in this mood, I put the phone down and he text me saying 'so sorry my pretty fiancée, ily' :cloud9: Bless. He normally calls me his pretty lady :blush: lol, he's a muppet sometimes!

Also hun I'm in a group for ttc, its called easter bunny babies if you want to join. 

xxx


----------



## shelleney

That cake looks great Hun!
I just showed Greg the pics of your gorgeous ring, and the venue. He asked me what sort of ring I would want (hypothetically) so I went on the Tiffany website and showed him. So at least now he knows. I also told him that if he hadnt proposed to me by then, I am proposing to him on the next Leap Year (29th February 2012) and he doesnt want that to happen. So he'd better hurry up! lol
Aww, bless Mike, calling you his pretty fiancee. thats just so sweet
xx

ps: i will check out that thread you mentioned, thanks


----------



## Scamp

It would be amazing if you got a tiffany! I am obsessed with the Tiffany setting! I wanted a ring that looked like it but then I saw this and fell in love :cloud9: 
Hehe hope he does it soon. Valentines day maybe :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## shelleney

Nah, not Valentines. He says he'd never do it on a special occassion, eg Christmas New Year, Valentines, Birthday, Anniversary.
He said if he ever did it, it would be on a random day, a day that I wouldnt be expecting.
Im thinking theres a possibility he may do it just after Ive given birth? I dunno why, just think he might?

Oh no, you dont need a Tiffany, your ring is gorgeous just the way it is!
xx


----------



## Scamp

Makes sense, you can have your own special day then :)
Yeah, Mike bless was so worried I wouldn't want anything but a Tiffany ring but I said he could spend £10 and I'd be happy! 
xxx


----------



## shelleney

Yes, me too. I would be happy with a ring from Argos. Its the meaning behind it that counts
xx


----------



## Scamp

Yep definitely! :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Scamp

Hehe I keep noticing my ring and thinking 'wow it's gorgeous' :blush:
x


----------



## randomxx

Can i stalk pleeeeeassse??

Your ring is gorgeous hun, and i like the venue. xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you, of course you can hun :flower:
x


----------



## Damita

what a lovely ring. congrats again hun


----------



## Scamp

Thanks :flower:
xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Scamp

*Little update for today*
Well I have decided if it is available, we are going to get married on 1st December. It's in the middle of both our birthdays then so every year we can always celebrate them all together which will be nice.
Mike still wants to check the church out but I really don't want to. I'm not Christian and I don't believe in any religion, I don't want my wedding service to be full of god stuff lol.
I was going to start the invitations last night but I'm stressing because I can't think of a design! Plenty of ideas but nothing I like the sound of.
Mike was on the xbox and I was trying to get advice and he wasn't being that helpful so I moaned and said we haven't done anything yet, he started laughing and said 'I proposed yesterday' Good point :haha:

xxx


----------



## Scamp

ilovemybump said:


> your ring is gorgeous!

Thank you :flower:
xx


----------



## sianyld

loving the pics of the venue hun! Happy new yr! the cake u drew is similar to the one im having! but my colour theme is purple so having purple hearts x


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun, happy new year :hugs:
Ahh cool :D Our colour scheme is pink, red and purple lol...my favourite colours. I've asked Mike what he would like and he isn't to fussed :dohh: Said it was more my day than his
xxx


----------



## shelleney

Scamp said:


> *
> 
> Mike was on the xbox and I was trying to get advice and he wasn't being that helpful so I moaned and said we haven't done anything yet, he started laughing and said 'I proposed yesterday' Good point
> 
> xxx*

*

You do make me laugh Vici!
xx*


----------



## Scamp

:blush: lol
xx


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations! Your ring is very nice!!!! I loved everything about getting married the planning, the big day everything. My DH wasn't to fussed about wedding stuff he kept saying "if you like it and your happy then I'm happy too" lol! 

The venue looks amazing and what a nice date and even better that its in-between your birthdays. Have fun planning! xx


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun. That's exactly what Mike is like lol. 
x


----------



## Scamp

2 days and we can go see the venue :happydance: Really excited. 
We might have to put the wedding back a year as we can't afford it but not sure yet. I'll find out next week. Was going to get a loan but decided it isn't such a good idea
x


----------



## shelleney

Youre right, Vic. Getting a loan isnt a very good idea. It can stop you getting a mortgage, a new car, credit cards, etc. Its not worth it. Save up, and have the wedding as soon as you can afford it
xx


----------



## Scamp

Yeah I think it's the best way forward :) 
Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Congratulations on planning your wedding, such an exciting time isn't it?
Your ring is gorgeous and the venue you are looking at looks lovely :)


----------



## honeybee2

I dont think a loan is the best idea unless it was a week before the wedding and you really have run out of money. I think you'll feel alot more calmer and happier if you knew you saved for it yourself! 
But that doesnt mean you have to save every penny before you can plan and book, Ive been saving and paying as its getting closer to the wedding. I have all the money I need now (but my family are still paying thier bits off) just need to save for the honeymoon in the next 6 months now and we're done. That way you can book the venue asap- but remember to also book a registrar and do your local giving notice at your local registry office x


----------



## Scamp

Thank you both :flower:
Yeah we've decided against a loan. If we need to we'll do it as cheap as possible :thumbup: Even if that means the local civic hall tbh, it'll still be special
x


----------



## shelleney

I agree.
You dont have to spend alot to make it a wonderful day
xx


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, I could marry him tomorrow, just me and Mike and I'd be happy!
xx


----------



## honeybee2

Just pay it as you go along hun, it WILL be special xx


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone :flower:
I've been offline for a few days as I've had my little sister staying. So a little update from me.
We've decided against having the wedding at The Crown. It's so gorgeous but it's too expensive. Even after we've sold a few things we won't have the money. So we had a look around the Civic yesterday and it was quite nice. After we've put the decorations up it'll look really pretty. We won't be having a lunch after the ceremony, just a buffet which we are doing ourselves. We have saving loads of money doing it like this :D We will be able to afford it and have it when I'd like to. 
We've put ourselfs down for 1st December :happydance::happydance: We've got 10 days to cancel or confirm
xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ooooo congratulations for booking a date!!!!!!!!!! Where will the reception be?


----------



## Scamp

It's all going to be at the civic hall :flower:
https://www.cheshireeast.gov.uk/lei...civic_hall/weddings_and_civil_ceremonies.aspx
Not as pretty as our original venue but it's still lovely and it will still be so so special. I'll be Mrs Errington :cloud9:
xx


----------



## honeybee2

It actaully looks very nice! A few of your own personal decorations and touches- its going to be perfect! x


----------



## Damita

Aww it will still be lovely, and :yipee: on the date!


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :flower:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vic i know you were asking for ways of saving money have you thought of foam/silk flowers? much cheeper and you can keep them i had them and nobody could tell the differance


----------



## Scamp

Yeah I was thinking of silk :flower: Some can look really pretty! 
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Yeah I was thinking of silk :flower: Some can look really pretty!
> xxx

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Aisle-Be-Yours-Wedding-Services/127267950954?v=wall
this lady did mine she did me i got 4 bridesmaid bouquets a shower bouquet for me, 4 flower girl snowlfake wands , 2 coursages for mums, a buttin hole for ben, and 6 button holes for £120 and they are all still looking amazing over a year on


----------



## Scamp

That's really good! Can't see the pics cos the security message but I can look from fb 
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> That's really good! Can't see the pics cos the security message but I can look from fb
> xx

this is there website https://www.aislebeyours.com/


----------



## shelleney

So glad you got the date Hun.
Get planning!
xx


----------



## Scamp

:hugs: Thanks hun. So excited!
I told my manager at work that I've put a hol form in the folder for him to sign. He asked if it was for the wedding and when I said yeah he said 'can't do it then soz, looks like you're getting married on your 15 min break':haha: He's one of Mike's best mates so loves winding me up.
I've started a journal :happydance: I'll take some pictures tomorrow.

My step dad offered to pay for the church but it just wouldn't feel right :shrug: I couldn't have the whole ceremony about a god I don't believe in! 

xxx


----------



## Lisa151720

Great journal nice start, ur very organised me & partner have spoke about marriage in 2012 so i dont have to start planning yet but i love the way you have done your plan thanks for inspiration and i'll keep reading this journal as it sounds all so fantastic, all the best hunnie xx


----------



## Scamp

Aw thanks hun :flower:

xx


----------



## Scamp

We spoke to Mike's familly last night and they are okay with the date :happydance: So 1st December it is :D
Got loads today. My mum and step dad took me shopping and we got stuff for the invites, paper plates, bowls, plastic cutlery, plastic cups for the champagne, table doilys, sweets for the centre, table cloths... Omg so excited :happydance: 
I'm making the invites tomorrow :D
xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun, the ring is GORGEOUS!!! x x x


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun :flower:
xx


----------



## Scamp

Made the first invite :happydance: Took me an hour :dohh:
Not taken an pictures yet, will take some when I'm making more.

xxx


----------



## Scamp

All pictures of the invites are here
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=591116&id=856475720

Just two pictures
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs098.snc4/36270_10150389568810721_856475720_16659045_5963198_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1385.snc4/163727_10150389569435721_856475720_16659064_7901592_n.jpg
xx


----------



## shelleney

WOW!
stunning!
xx


----------



## Scamp

Aw thank you hun :flower: I was really worried it didn't look very good. I'm leaving it at two until I've shown Mike
xx


----------



## shelleney

im sure he will love them! :flower:
xx


----------



## honeybee2

they look gorgeous x


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :flower:
x


----------



## Scamp

Mike wasn't to keen on the invitations :dohh: He's asked if i'll do it differently so got to start from scratch, not doing it until tomorrow cos I can't be arsed lol. 
We're booking the registrar tomorrow and confirming the venue :happydance: So excited.
x


----------



## Scamp

I'm gutted. My best and oldest mate won't come to the wedding. I saw him at work and asked for him to write his address so I can send the invite and he made excuses.
I've known him for 9 years, he's actually my ex and we were together for 4 years. He comes mine every time his Mrs kicks him out the house (she's a cow) 
I know it's because his Mrs now doesn't like me. She saw that I'd been texting Craig, just helping him with union stuff as Mike is the union rep at work, and she accused him of cheating and said he either stops talking to me or he can't see his baby when it's born :nope: 
I'm still going to make him an invite and give it him at work. I'll put his gfs name on it as well. I don't know what her problem is :shrug:
Gutted :(
x


----------



## honeybee2

Sounds to me like someone has still got feelings for you maybe? I can understand why he feels it would be a bit awkward for him as you were both ex lovers and he may feel like it could be too much for him. What I dont understand is why he is making excuses and not telling you if you've been friends for so long. All you can do is ask him. I am inviting two of my ex's to the wedding but thats because we were either teens going out or it lasted a few months and decided we were better off as friends. 

Im not even inviting one of my close friends who I slept with because I know he will find it hard (we couldnt be together because he was the ex of an old friend and it would cause so much tension in the friendship group). 

Its difficult with ex's!!!! His GF sounds very threatened by you, you are the person he runs too when he's upset instead of keeping personal issues like that between the two of them. I can also understand that you need your friend of 9 years there though too! xx


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun.
He definitely doesn't have feelings for me anymore, he is madly in love with his Mrs :) I think it is just because she is being a cow and he doesn't want to upset her. I'll invite him and see what happens, I'd love for him to be there but if he doesn't want to I can't force him :shrug: 
x


----------



## honeybee2

Ye, unfortunately I think she still see's you as a threat- I mean he shares his intimate problems with a woman he was sleeping with for 4 years. You have to understand that is hard on her- regardless of how much he loves her. The other thing is, although I can understand you've been friends for 9 years (even if she is being a cow :winkwink: ) her feelings come first to him and he has to respect her wishes.

Its so horrid hun for you to be in this situation- unfortunately some women are so paranoid :growlmad: they put their partners on leads!


----------



## Scamp

Yeah true. He is one of the most honest people I know! I would never be like that with someone :nope:
Ah well nothing I can do about it :shrug:
x


----------



## honeybee2

Well thats not technically true. 

To me, being a friend with someone is accepting and being 'friends' with their families- and you could try befriending his other half? 
Have a girly night and invite her over or ask her for her opinion or help in the wedding- she needs to understand that your not trying to push her out or keep your ex all to yourself, she needs to know that she can trust you. If there is no friendship, there is no trust and she will never trust you unless you come to some reconciliation.

better now than having this problem for the rest of your life?

Im sure she is insecure and feels a bit shadowed by you- show her that him coming to the wedding is a matter of support, nothing more and that you accept he comes in a package.


----------



## Scamp

Lol, noo. I have no issues with her but she just hates me, she won't even speak to me and I've never met her :dohh:
I'll just leave her be. I'll always be there for my mate but don't think I'll ever be mates with his gf!
x


----------



## honeybee2

well, dont be dismissive- just let your friend know that there are no hard feelings with his GF (he might tell her!) xx


----------



## honeybee2

...i wish my first love's gf would let him see me :cry:


----------



## Scamp

All the invites for the ceremony are done :happydance: So happy. We still need to do the ones for the after do but that doesn't need to be done for a few months
x


----------



## Scamp

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs794.ash1/168454_10150392323570721_856475720_16708842_3743570_n.jpg
x


----------



## honeybee2

o its lovely xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

am loving all your plans so far hun, can't wait to see piccies as it all comes together :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :hugs:
We've had a letter from the council today to confirm we're giving notice of marriage and we've got the registrar booked :happydance:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay


----------



## Scamp

I know exciting! :D
x


----------



## shelleney

The inside of the invite is lovely Vic.
But what does the front look like?
xx


----------



## Scamp

Thank youu :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1385.snc4/163727_10150389569435721_856475720_16659064_7901592_n.jpg
xx


----------



## shelleney

Oooh, lovely.
Very romantic! :kiss:
xx


----------



## Scamp

It was really sweet, Mike sat and made them with me!
x


----------



## randomxx

Your invite is gorgeous hun, well done you xx


----------



## Scamp

Thanks :)
Took us 2 days to make them all!
x


----------



## shelleney

Its lovely that you sat and made them together
xx


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, I didn't expect Mike to help so it was really nice :)
x


----------



## randomxx

Two days??? How many did you have to do? I couldn't trust B with helping he'd make a mess of them lol. x


----------



## Scamp

30 something, we spent a couple of hours the first day and then about 5 the next. 
x


----------



## randomxx

God i'm dreading doing mine, i've got about the same amount as you to do, but my SIL is helping and she makes cards so between us it should be easy osie xx


----------



## Scamp

Its better when you have someone doing them with you. We did it like a production line lol, like cut all the papers to size, stick on the first bit on them all etc. X


----------



## randomxx

yeah thats how we do them as well makes it alot easier x


----------



## Scamp

I'm going to do a bit more in my scrap book today. I've done two pages so going to do some cake designs :happydance:
So far I've got my mum and sister making the cake, my sister is doing loads of mini cakes and my mum is doing ginger bread men decorated to look like a bride and groom :happydance:
x


----------



## Scamp

And if anyone wants to add me on fb, that's me
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=856475720
I'm always updating about more wedding stuff! Just please don't mention b&b and ttc 
x


----------



## shelleney

The gingerbread men sound cute, Hun
xx


----------



## Scamp

Thanks :)
Was Mikes idea :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Scamp

I've got 3 scrap book pages done :happydance:
My 12 month plan, the invites and a cake collage to give my sister and mum an idea of what I'd like.
We still haven't sent out the invites :dohh: I haven't been well though so not been out. We've got a postbox at work so I can drop them in tomorrow. 
We're also giving notice of marriage tomorrrow :happydance:
xx


----------



## honeybee2

why would you send the invites out this early hun?


----------



## Jemma_x

Can i stalk you? Your invites are lovely, wish i was creative. Im rubbish at anything like that x


----------



## Scamp

honeybee2 said:


> why would you send the invites out this early hun?

We've both got family abroad and family who are going to struggle to get time off work because of their jobs. Loads of family asked for a confirmed date so we thought we might as well. Plus any no's and we can make more and invite more friends x


----------



## Scamp

Jemma_x said:


> Can i stalk you? Your invites are lovely, wish i was creative. Im rubbish at anything like that x

Of course. Thanks hun, normally mike is rubbish at anything crafty but I think he did well with these :) x


----------



## honeybee2

o i see!! x


----------



## Scamp

I got my first RSVP back :happydance:

Not done anything else for the wedding. Might be setting our table to how I want them to look like at the wedding. Just to see if I need to buy anything else. 
There isn't much we can do yet. :shrug: 
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: you'll be getting lots more through soon enough ...

it all sounds so exciting hun 

:wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

I know, I really can't wait :cloud9: :happydance:
x


----------



## Scamp

Not been online for ages so thought I'd come say hi and give a little update. 
So we now have the food sorted :happydance: 
We might also have a new home for when we get married which will be great! 
xxx


----------



## Scamp

Food is sorted.
We're having sandwiches made from a place called Anns Pantry in Crewe. Getting things like chicken, beef slices...basically nasty meaty things from Morrisons counters. I get a 10 % because we work there and one day near xmas we get 15% so I'll pay then :thumbup: They'll cook it all off for us and have it ready for when we need it. 
Getting frozen cakes +fresh cakes
Mum has a jacket cooker which has space for beans at the top, can fit up to 50 jackets.
And then little bits and pieces like crisps, bread sticks etc we'll just buy from work and sort it the night before.

Balloons are sorted. Metallic purple and pink with 'Mike and Vici' written on

So far that's all we've sorted. More concentrating on the house. Soon as we're in the wedding planning can start.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: looks like everything is coming together really well hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

:thumbup:
How are you today hun?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm ok hun, just wishing af would arrive now, no sign of her making an appearance any time soon :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Hope she shows soon hun :hugs:
x


----------



## Scamp

I had my eyebrows done today and spoke to the beautician about getting stuff done for the wedding :happydance:
Shes ringing me with a quote but I'm having

Hair up and trial 
Make up plus trial 
waxing
gel nails
false eyelashes

xx


----------



## Lisa84

Hey scamp do you mind if i stalk you? I'm thinking of starting a wedding journal just so i have a place to write down all the ideas i'm going to steal from all the ladies on BnB coz some of them are fab!!

Love your invites! I'm sooo not creative so will pass that onto someone else to do lol xxx


----------



## Scamp

Sure, stalk away hun :flower: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

have you got any hairstyle ideas yet?


----------



## Scamp

Nah, reckon we'll think of something in the trial. My hairdresser is fab so trust her completely. xx


----------



## Lisa84

I have no idea too scamp and will definately be leavin it up to the hairdresser. I think its the only thing i dont have definate ideas about x


----------



## Scamp

Same for me! Hair and dress are the only things I'm unsure on! Xx


----------



## Scamp

My balloons and cameras are here :happydance: The balloons are metallic pink and purple and look really pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Awww id want to blow them up now lol

Will u be gettin a big can of helium? xx


----------



## Scamp

:haha: I do want to but Mike might wonder why one is missing

Yeah, my step dad said he can get us one :thumbup: x


----------



## Scamp

*8 months and 10 days omg*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

hehe- it just gets faster from here!


----------



## Lisa84

Bless ya lol Have u still got alot to do or are you nearly done? xx


----------



## Scamp

I hope it gets faster :haha:

Still got a couple of bits to do. My dress, bridesmaids and Mikes suit. Doing my dress in Aug, bridesmaids in oct/nov and Mikes suit a lot closer to the time as he wants to lose weight. 

Most things are sorted, its just a case of buying/paying and then the finishing touches. xx


----------



## Scamp

This is my fb status today 
214 days! Better start doing some planning. We need to Get Mikes suit sorted, get my dress, get the bridesmaid dresses, get the rings, sort out a guest list, flowers, decide on a song for the ceremony, see the test cake, plan stag, sort food, book hair and make up trial. Anything I've forgotten?:haha: Oh dear, guess I have more to sort than I thought, I'm far too laid back!


----------



## EmmyReece

A hen night for you hun?


----------



## Scamp

Not bothering with one hun, low funds :blush: x


----------



## EmmyReece

What about getting a few bottles of booze in and having a dvd marathon? It doesn't have to be expensive. But that's only if you want one hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah could do, I'm just not that fussed tbh. I'll probably have my sisters round when Mike has his stag do and have a girly night or something like that x


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup:

I bet it's going to go by super fast for you :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

I really hope so! Got more to plan than I thought x


----------



## EmmyReece

That'll defo all keep you busy :D

Then you're going to have me picking your brains too :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Of course hun :thumbup: x


----------



## Tiff

Aww hun, Bachelorettes don't have to be super pricey! Even something low key like having your girls over and doing a Girls Night In. 

Seven months to go! :dance: So exciting!


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, think that's what we'll end up doing. I really can't wait :cloud9: Wish it was sooner! x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: with everything you've got planned this year hun it's going to go soooooo fast


----------



## Scamp

Hair and make up trials and date I'm sorting on tuesday when I go to the beauticians to get my waxing.

Flowers sorting start of August.

Mikes suits, start of November

My dress, start of September. 

Bridesmaid dresses, October

Food, November

xx


----------



## Damita

How less than 7 months to go now :dance:


----------



## Scamp

The DJ is our mate and I was talking to him today about songs. He has quite a few ideas for songs :happydance: He lives near our new house so when we move in he's going to come round and we'll plan everything :happydance:
x


----------



## Scamp

Damita said:


> How less than 7 months to go now :dance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Its going so quick! Nearly half way there x


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> The DJ is our mate and I was talking to him today about songs. He has quite a few ideas for songs :happydance: He lives near our new house so when we move in he's going to come round and we'll plan everything :happydance:
> x

:wohoo:

what music ideas have you got so far hun?


----------



## Scamp

I'm not sure. I've said to begin with, we want stuff to get people up and dancing. Then after 9.30ish all the good music will come on :happydance: I've said we can see what is in the charts at the time. x


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: good idea, get the party going


----------



## Scamp

A lot of friends will just dance to anything :haha: Especially with a drink. 
Can't wait, so excited :happydance: x


----------



## EmmyReece

I wish mine was that close :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

It'll fly by, before you know it, it'll be 2013 x


----------



## EmmyReece

:D it's so exciting, can't wait for it to be your day, I bet it's all gonna come together fantastically


----------



## Scamp

I hope so :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

I might be getting my wedding dress this week. There is a wedding dress shop that is closing down so we're going to take a look :happydance: Would be great if I found the perfect dress there x


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh will keep my fingers crossed for you hun ...

Have you got an idea on styles etc?


----------



## Scamp

I'd love a proper traveller style dress but not sure what everyone who isn't family would make of it. I might just go for something pretty, will see how I feel when I try things on x


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh hun, a traveller dress would look absolutely amazing, and sod what anyone else thinks. You'll look absolutely amazing in one :D

Just try lots of styles on, I'm being constantly told by people, that something you may have thought wouldn't have suited you, could look absolutely amazing and make you feel like a princess :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah :cloud9: I hope I can find one I like. x


----------



## Tiff

I feel so silly this morning, I'm just not with all the terms and whatnot. :blush: What's the difference between a Traveller dress and say, a 'regular' dress? :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think a traveller dress is like one of the dresses that were on my big gypsy wedding, I might have it wrong, but that's pretty much what came up when I googled it :D


----------



## Scamp

Yeah the traveller dresses are just really big and so pretty! 

We're going shopping tomorrow now so my sister can come.


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: hope you find something amazing hun


----------



## Scamp

I got it and I absolutely love it.
We're sorting flowers in two weeks and bridemaids dresses in August :happydance:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: yay, so glad you found your dress hun xx


----------



## Scamp

I just remember about your email on fb, will look after Ive been Mikes parents later hun. I got the message while I was at work and then forgot lol.

I've posted a thread in Bride and Beyond. I'm not sure if I should post a piccy or not :shrug:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhhh yeah, yeah, yeah I wanna see :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

I'll upload them now :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: you look amazing hun


----------



## Scamp

Thank you so so much xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you're more than welcome hun, I can totally tell how much you love the dress in the pics :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

The HUGE smile on my face :haha:

We're off for a curry xx


----------



## Lisa84

Aww this damn computer wont let me view your pics. Have you removed them or is it just this stooopid comp? xx


----------



## Lisa84

oooo i also see you are being put on the waiting list for IVF. Hopefully you will get your BFP before then :) How long will you have to wait?

Sorry for asking this on you wedding journal but i can't find your TTC one xxx


----------



## Scamp

They're still up hun, will post a link in a min :thumbup:

I'm not sure how long we'll have to wait. They want me to give clomid one last try (what I asked for so I'm glad they agreed) Then I'll be put on the list. I've heard it can take up to a year and a half but at least we'll know we'll get there eventually. 
Do you know how long you'll be waiting? 
xx


----------



## Scamp

My dress pictures https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/619208-got-my-dress-today-updated-pictures-x.html

And my ttc journal https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-j...months-clomid-then-being-put-forward-ivf.html
xx


----------



## Scamp

I've not posted on here for ages! 
I'm off work at the end of July and start of Aug so I'm doing pretty much all the wedding planning then, looking forward to having something to put my mind to :thumbup:
Still don't know if I'm staying with the dress, will try it on again to see how I feel 
xx


----------



## NuKe

oh ive just seen your dress! gorgeous!!


----------



## Scamp

Thank you x
You get married in 15 days, how you feeling?


----------



## NuKe

ANXIOUS
NERVOUS
STRESSED
PANICKY

...but mainly excited! :D


----------



## Scamp

We've been thinking about what song I should walk down the aisle to, still not decided but we both love this song. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZkaj37kA0
Not exactly romantic but before we were dating I was round his house and we were in bed, just finished :sex: and Mike put his ipod on shuffle and this song came on, we both sort of lay there listening and now it always makes me smile :blush: How can we explain that to family though :haha:

Does it sound like something I could walk down the aisle to? 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: I definitely think it's something you can walk down the aisle to as it means so much to you and Mike


----------



## Scamp

It is a gorgeous song. I think we'll keep thinking but right now that is the top of the list :thumbup:

Omg 4 days :happydance::happydance::happydance: How excited are you? x


----------



## EmmyReece

Soooooo excited, been wanting to organise more wedding stuff, but trying to hold off until we have the date confirmed :blush: So have been looking at possible honeymoon destinations if we decide to splurge and go somewhere exotic :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

It's so exciting :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Scamp

My mum and stepdad have booked it as our wedding present :happydance:

It's 2 nights away in Llandudno. We get married on Thursday, go away on Friday until Sunday and then back in work on Monday.

It's at the hotel we love :happydance:
https://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/im...83010460;ws=&gclid=CO2XzL20_KkCFUEa4Qod-Hc5Xg

We've got a sea view and some surprises in the hotel room. I know it'll be crap weather but we'll probably spend more time in the hotel room :winkwink:
I can't wait. It's where we were going to book for our honeymoon, it's so nice of mum and my stepdad to do it for us. 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: awwwwww that's lovely of them

You'll have a fab time :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

How bad is it that I had to zoom out the map to see where on earth Llandudno is? :blush: It looks totally amazing! And I agree, you'll probably spend more time in the room anyways ;)

4 months and 19 days to go! I remember when I was at that and it seemed like it'd take FOR-EV-ER to get here, now its super close! Time is gonna fly, sweetie!


----------



## Scamp

:haha: I'm not sure how well known Llandudno is.

It feels like it's flown by already! Week after next is when I'm doing all the planning :shock: I think I worked out it's 18 weeks :happydance::happydance: 140 days :winkwink: Not that I'm counting.... 
xx


----------



## Tiff

:haha: I counted in whichever way made it seem that it was the closest! I switched to weeks but now weeks seem longer away? :shrug: :dohh:

How are the rest of the plans coming along? :hugs:


----------



## mossip

:flower: I love your ring and your dress is BEAUTIFUL. I cant wait for it to all come together :). xxx


----------



## Scamp

That's what I've been trying to do. I think 4 and a half months sounds the best so far :happydance:

Haven't done much planning yet, it's all going to be done in the 2 weeks (I hope!) I spoke to my dj today and he's going to get a few cds ready to give us ideas about the music.
I was trying to think about the wedding day, step by step, this morning to make sure I haven't forgotten anything but customers kept interrupting me (how rude :haha:) so I'm just going to write it out at the start of my holiday.

It's so exciting. I've got 2 weeks off at the end of this month and then my next holiday is for the wedding :happydance:


How are you hun?
xx


----------



## Scamp

mossip said:


> :flower: I love your ring and your dress is BEAUTIFUL. I cant wait for it to all come together :). xxx

:flower: Thank you 

I added you on fb and emailed back xx


----------



## Scamp

We're looking my wedding dress again on the 25th and we're getting the Bridesmaids dresses on the 27th :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## honeybee2

o thats exciting, good luck!! xx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun :) xx


----------



## Scamp

My sister made me the tester cake :happydance: I love it. Doing a few alterations on it but I'm happy with what she's thinking, I've started eating it already :blush: But I'll take a few pics in a min.

One more day of work then I'm off for 2 weeks:happydance:

*Plans for the week* 
Saturday - Last day of work, tan, nails and then loads of :wine:
Sunday - Got our DJ, Josh, coming round so we can get a few ideas for music. 
Monday - BnB, housework and shit tv. Maybe a bit of decorating. Dog walking
Tuesday - Looking at my wedding dress again
Wednesday - Bridesmaid dresses
Thursday - Flowers and Macro
Friday - Spa day with my little sister


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: can't wait to see pics

Looks like you've got a busy week next week lol, hope you enjoy Friday and dress shopping too :wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

Might have to try tomorrow, can't get pb working :shrug: x


----------



## Scamp

It's a bit knackered now :blush: But it did look fab before

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/307cf4db.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/07355a3c.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/44bd1e62.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/123d6974.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/1b1765ba.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/697a81e2.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/33ab80ec.jpg

There's only two layers there but I am having 3. Two chocolate and one vanilla. 
The vanilla has jam and vanilla buttercream and the chocolate has chocolate buttercream. 

It has handmade roses, hearts and chocolate truffle. Loads of glitter and the colours are pink, purple and red 

I love it:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: it's going to look fantastic


----------



## Scamp

I think so too, she's really good. I'm going to write some change and then she'll know exactly what I'd like


----------



## mossip

Yummy its gonna look amazing hun xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :flower: x


----------



## Scamp

We've made a change to the wedding. We were going for the bigger room which holds 250 people but now we're only going for the small room which holds 80. We just don't think we'll have over 80 people coming and the room would look empty.
We'll phone the civic on Monday to make change it, just hope it's not fully booked already :wacko:


----------



## honeybee2

nom nom nom.


----------



## Scamp

Bridesmaid dresses are sorted :happydance: I'll post pictures in a bit. 

We were meant to sort the music for the after party but our dj cancelled. Mike and I are going to write a list of songs and the dj will sort it that way. 

We're buying our wedding rings next Tuesday. I can't wait

We still need to change the rooms at the venue, Mike has said he'll ring tomorrow if he gets chance. If not we'll sort it Tuesday and hope it isn't too late. If it is, then we'll manage. 

We've come up with a food list. I'll post that in the next post as well. It's all buffet type food. 

xxxx


----------



## Scamp

*Meat from counter*
&#8226;	Chicken drumsticks
&#8226;	Chicken bites
&#8226;	Mini ribs
&#8226;	Turkey
&#8226;	Beef

*Sandwiches*
&#8226;	Ham x 15
&#8226;	Cheese and onion x 10
&#8226;	Egg x10
&#8226;	Chicken and stuffing x10
&#8226;	Veggie x5
&#8226;	Cheese and tomato x 10

*Crisps

Breadsticks

Mini sausage rolls

Carrot and cucumber sticks with dips

Cheese and pineapple sticks

Cocktail sausages

Salad

Potatoes

Pizza*
&#8226;	Cheese and tomato x7
&#8226;	Ham and pineapple x5
&#8226;	Meat feast x6

*Mini butter

Beans

Grated cheese

Salted peanuts

Mixed nuts

Chocolate gateau

Black forest gateau

Cheese cake

Sams cakes

Mini cakes-jam tarts etc*

Sams cakes is what my sister is doing for us.
So the main wedding cake
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/44bd1e62.jpg

Then some cupcakes. Some in the wedding colours, some with poker symbols on for Mike and his mates. 
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/f256c1e2.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/fb4067c0.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/2b43835a.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/95a1c170.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/73578d69.jpg
xx


----------



## Scamp

This is my youngest sister Katie in her dress
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/e1bca550.jpg

And this another sister Kia in the dress that her and my eldest sister Sam are wearing 
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/3255f800.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

those dresses are stunning :cloud9: your sisters look fantastic in them :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Bootiful dresses hun xx


----------



## mossip

Beautiful dresses hun and the cakes look amazing xxx


----------



## honeybee2

Why oh why does everyone keep posting beautiful looking cake pictures...nom nom nom. I'm a HUNGRY bride!


----------



## Scamp

mossip said:


> Beautiful dresses hun and the cakes look amazing xxx

 Thank you :flower: I think Sam is going to do some tester cupcakes this week, will post pictures before I eat them :haha: How are you hun? xx



honeybee2 said:


> Why oh why does everyone keep posting beautiful looking cake pictures...nom nom nom. I'm a HUNGRY bride!

Sorry :kiss: Omg 21 days! Are you the next out of us all to get married? You must be so excited! Are you feeling nervous yet? xx



Lisa84 said:


> Bootiful dresses hun xx

Thank you. Took us long enough to find them! How are you hun? xx


----------



## Scamp

We think we've found the song for me to walk down the aisle to 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnQ8N1KacJc
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## honeybee2

I am nervous! So much to do!


----------



## mumandco

Love the dresses Hun and this cakes look to die for


----------



## Scamp

honeybee2 said:


> I am nervous! So much to do!

:happydance: What is left to do now? I might go find your journal xx



mumandco said:


> Love the dresses Hun and this cakes look to die for

Thank you :flower: You okay hun? xx


----------



## mumandco

I'm fab hun u? U got much left to do?


----------



## Scamp

I'm good thank you :flower: Trying to motivate myself to do the housework. I might leave it until half an hour until Mike comes home and then rush around with the furniture polish :haha: 
Loads I think, when Mike comes home tonight we're going to sit and write everything that's left to do
xx


----------



## shelleney

I love the song you have chosen Vic :kiss:
xx


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun. How are you? xx


----------



## shelleney

Im really good thanks. Got my 3D/4D scan tomorrow.
Glad things are going so well with the Wedding plans. Something positive, hey? :hugs:
xx


----------



## Scamp

You putting a pic of it on BnB? :D

Yeah, loving all the planning. I'm also waiting for af now so we can start trying again. 
xx


----------



## shelleney

Yeah, will put a pic up tomorrow.
Aww, hope you can start trying soon. Good luck Hun xx


----------



## Scamp

Can't wait to see :happydance: :cloud9:

Thanks hun, looking forward to trying again, 3rd time lucky and all that :) xx


----------



## shelleney

yes, i definitely think this time will be it for you :hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

eek less than 4 months to go :wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

I know, I can't believe how quick it's going! :happydance:

We didn't do any wedding stuff yesterday apart from started the play list. We've got the DJ coming round on Saturday to help us with a list.
xx


----------



## Scamp

*This is what we've got so far, we definitely need help from the DJ! *

Summer of 69  Brian Adams
Dont stop believing  Journey
Fairytale of New York  The Pogues
Place your hands  Reef
Sweet child of mine  Guns and Roses
Living on a prayer  Bon Jovi
Dance with me  Dizzy Rascal
Low  Flo Rida
Poison  Alice Cooper
Love Shack  B52s
Walk this way  Aerosmith 
Grease  megamix
YMCA  Village people
I wanna be sedated  Ramones
Hurry up Harry  Sham69
Fall back down  Rancid
All the small things  Blink 182
Twist and shout  The Beatles
Smells like teen spirit  Nirvana
In too deep  Sum41
Time warp  Rocky horror
Teenage Kicks  undertones
Dont stop me now  Queen


----------



## EmmyReece

loving the playlist so far hun :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

I asked my dad if he'd do a speech at the wedding and he said he didn't feel comfortable doing speeches, he said it's not his sort of thing. It's fair enough, it was only an idea. 
xx


----------



## Scamp

It's getting closer :happydance:

Still not done the playlist, our dj couldn't come round because work changed his rota last minute. 

Mike is working until Sat and then he's going away for the weekend so not going to get much done this week


----------



## EmmyReece

Before we know it you're going to be under 3 months to go :shock:

Hope the dj can get round soon so you can get the playlist sorted out :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

I know, I can't believe it! It's flying by :shock:


----------



## Scamp

I'm doing the list of songs for people to walk into while they are find seat ect 

So far we have

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhCEhWiKXk&ob=av2e

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4_4abCWw-w He has an amazing voice!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ3xTjvj9tw

Plus there's the 3 songs which I'm choosing from for my song, so the other two can be added to the playlist

Any more ideas? We want stuff we like x


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhh crikey no idea, I'm stuck on this too ... what are you into hun?


----------



## Scamp

Bit of everything RnB, punk, rock, metal... I've been looking online but the suggestions are things like celine deon, robbie william... we don't like stuff like that :shrug: 
Mike has tons of good music on his computer, I'll have a look with him tomorrow :thumbup: He's working really late again tonight.


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah that might be a good idea :thumbup: and as it's not part of the ceremony do you still need to be fussy about it having anything about angels / religion in?


----------



## Scamp

Definitely don't want religion to be involved at all :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

What about a few more Bruno Mars songs? Or the year you guys got together, what was the most memorable song of that time? You could use that :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Mike doesn't like Bruno Mars :( He has plenty of jokes to do with Bruno Mars and catching grenades :dohh:
He's into more stuff like rancid, misfits, blink... I might have a listen to them and see if there's anything we could use


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

Hope you can come to an agreement lol


----------



## Scamp

Posted a thread in Bride and Beyond :cry:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun x


----------



## Scamp

Songs for party are *sorted* 
We ended up with 66 songs which we definitely want there and Josh is downloading loads for us :happydance: 
I'm happy that's one thing off the list :)


----------



## Scamp

I added a few tickers to the first page :happydance: x


----------



## EmmyReece

loving the new tickers hun, they look fab :D


----------



## Tiff

"3 months, 1 week and 1 day" until the wedding!!! :dance: (Checked the ticker). :haha:

Getting so close, so glad you got your songs finalized for the DJ!!!


----------



## Scamp

I can't believe how quick it's going :shock: 

Tiff 20 days :D I'll come find your journal xx


----------



## Tiff

You found it! Although its more like 17 days now :haha: I haven't changed my signature in a few days. Always nice to have new perspectives on my moanings. :blush: 

So what's next on your list of stuff to do?


----------



## Scamp

17 days is only 3 days over 2 weeks :lol: How close does that sound! 

Erm quite a lot :blush: Been a little lazy with it recently. 
Mikes suit
Flowers
Ring
And little details. 

It doesn't seem a lot actually, maybe I'm just getting stressed for no reason. 


We have a photographer though :happydance: A mate from work who is fab apparently. She's doing it as our wedding present. xx


----------



## Tiff

Lists for me were double edged swords. :haha: At times they were good, like helped me put into perspective that it wasn't really that much, other times they overwhelmed me to the point of wanting to cry! :rofl:

Awesome for the photographer! We have a friend doing ours as a gift as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scamp

This is what we have so far 


Itinerary 
1.	Ring Civic - Change the room + ask about big table for food + do we have access to night before + How many tables are there + How many can fit in
2.	Sort music with Dj - DONE
3.	See about the dogs going to mums the night before the wedding. -DONE
4.	Speak to work about ordering food from there
5.	Sandwiches, what is a full sandwich
6.	Make money and card box. Get box from work, purple wrapping paper, print off sign
7.	Box all plates, cups etc up ready to go. 
8.	Choose song and make cd for walking down aisle music. While people are sitting. And signing register and walking out
9.	Buy flowers- Bridal bouquet, bridesmaids bouquet X3
10.	Buy rings
11.	Buy Mikes suit
12.	Find out if Ruth is wearing a dress or suit
13.	Get presents for Parents, flowers for females and chocolates for males If budget allows
14.	Ask my dad if hell do a speech and mikes dad? DONE DAD WONT
15.	Confirm cake plan with Sam - DONE
16.	Buy mini people  Chatwins
17.	Cupcake stands. DONE

I know there is loads missing, I'm going to sit with Mike and get it done tomorrow hopefully.
xx


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Its coming along!


----------



## EmmyReece

it's coming along really nicely hun :D


----------



## Scamp

Sandwiches are sorted :happydance: They're being delivered at the civic at 5pm xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's another thing to tick off your list


----------



## Scamp

Finally :lol:

You okay hun? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I'm good thanks hun, just a bit :wacko: about the colour scheme and where to buy dresses from :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Don't stress hun, plenty of time :hugs: Give it time and you might decide on something you love xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Nothing seems to be jumping out at me :wacko:

I really love the blue, it's just a case of finding dresses to suit everyone, :rofl: I'm really tempted to tell Nikki just to find her own dress in Royal Blue


----------



## pinkish_angel

Just read through this whole thread :flower:

Your wedding dress is STUNNING! Love it xx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Nothing seems to be jumping out at me :wacko:
> 
> I really love the blue, it's just a case of finding dresses to suit everyone, :rofl: I'm really tempted to tell Nikki just to find her own dress in Royal Blue

Something will jump out at you eventually. Or like me, you get so stressed with it you'll just say fuck it and chose the easy option :haha: xx



pinkish_angel said:


> Just read through this whole thread :flower:
> 
> Your wedding dress is STUNNING! Love it xx

Thanks hun :kiss: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

what did jump out was like pastel colours for the bridesmaids, but then the blue bouquet looks amazing :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Rainbow theme? 

You could still go for blue flowers and pastel dresses hun, just need to find a way to tie it all in


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: for sandwiches!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I' think I'll try and stick to a blue theme, but maybe different shades of blue? How does that sound? And more importantly, will you wear blue?? :haha:


----------



## Scamp

Hun I'll wear anything you want me to :)

Sounds good to me x


----------



## EmmyReece

Even if I gave you a binbag?? :winkwink:

Are you doing any other wedding stuff tonight?


----------



## Scamp

If you gave me a bin bag I'd think you'd lost it but I'd still wear it if you wanted :haha:

Didn't do any more weddingy stuff. I had thought of loads of songs to have at the ceremony once we're married and when guests are walking in, forgot to write them down :dohh:
This is what we have so far...


*


Ray LaMontagne &#8211; Trouble
Adele &#8211; Make you feel my love
Greenday &#8211; Good riddance
Ray LaMontagne &#8211; You are the best thing
Jose Gonzales &#8211; Heartbeats
Bruno Mars &#8211; Just the way you are
Queen &#8211; Somebody to love
Foo Fighters &#8211; Walking after you
Goo Goo dolls &#8211; Iris
Nat King Cole &#8211; When I fall in love
Seal &#8211; Kiss from a rose
Aerosmith &#8211; Don&#8217;t wanna miss a thing
The La&#8217;s &#8211; There she goesClick to expand...

*
xx


----------



## Tiff

Good Riddance/Time of your life is what P and his mother are dancing to as their Mother/son dance. :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

Loving the songs you have so far hun :D

You should carry a notebook with you and then any other ideas you have you'll be able to jot them down :D


----------



## Scamp

Tiff said:


> Good Riddance/Time of your life is what P and his mother are dancing to as their Mother/son dance. :cloud9:

Aw that's really sweet :cloud9: 



EmmyReece said:


> Loving the songs you have so far hun :D
> 
> You should carry a notebook with you and then any other ideas you have you'll be able to jot them down :D

Good idea but knowing me I'll forget to take the notebook :haha:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'm the same with forgetting a notepad, I need to bring one to mum's but always forget :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Added to the list

-Find out the corkage fee and see if it's cheaper to buy from the Civic
-Get some vegan food for Kia
xx


----------



## Scamp

*Less than 3 months* :shock: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

:happydance:

How are the plans coming along? xx


----------



## Scamp

We've got wine :happydance: Lots of it, 36 bottles :lol: 
We haven't done anything else yet, Mike is off work at the end of sept so we're doing in then xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay for the wine 

roll on the end of sept so you can do some more weddingy stuff :D


----------



## Scamp

I can't wait to do more :happydance:

My tiara is here as well, it's gorgeous! I'm borrowing it from my mum (it's my something borrowed) 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: awwwwww so chuffed you're happy with it :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

I'll post pics tomorrow. I've got a bit of a dilemma with my jewellery now as well. I'll post all about it tomorrow, I'm off to clean the house xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

okie doke, will keep an eye out tomorrow :D


----------



## Scamp

I'm finally going to update this thread, I've got the list of the sandwiches and the pictures of the jewellery. Just going to get myself some ice cream and maltesers first :haha: xx


----------



## Scamp

Okay so the sandwiches are arriving at 5pm and they are

Ham x15
Cheese and onion x10
Egg x10
Chicken and stuffing x10
Veggie x5
Cheese and tomato x10

Baguettes

Turkey and cranberry sauce x10
Ham and pineapple x10
Stilton and cranberry x10

xxx


----------



## Scamp

This is my garter, my something blue
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/2db7b8a3.jpg

This is the tiara, my something borrowed
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/27316598.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/3a4fa7e8.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/d87ae701.jpg

xx


----------



## Scamp

Now this is my dilemma 

I was originally going to wear my nans jewellery. It was my something old and my nan meant a lot to me so I wanted to wear her jewellery on my special day
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/05c54d10.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/2350c927.jpg

but mum bought this round for me, it was the jewellery she wore and it's gorgeous. I'm slightly worried about looking after it because there a lot of diamonds there, I'm clumsy and lose stuff easily :haha:
It's a set of necklace, bracelet and earrings. 
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/3288c9dc.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/df24f3eb.jpg


The stuff my mum has borrowed me would probably look better but my heart is telling me to go with my nans jewellery.

I really don't know what to do :shrug: xxx


----------



## pinkish_angel

The tiara is GORGEOUS. Maybe you could wear the one throughout the day, and swap to the other on the evening? Or will you be wearing your wedding dress all night? xx Both are stunning, I wouldn't know what to do either xx


----------



## Scamp

Yeah I'll be wearing my dress all night. I'm not sure if I'll need to change it now though (honestly not bothered if I do) because the top is a corset. I'll speak to the fitter when I go for my fitting, just need to persuade mum not to come in with me :dohh: Not going to be easy.
xx


----------



## pinkish_angel

Ive just seen ur other journal *fingers crossed* xxxx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun :)


Do you think the tiara will go with a pink veil? xx


----------



## pinkish_angel

it should do hun.. have u put them together? what do u think? xx


----------



## Scamp

The veil is still being made, I'm having pink with fake diamonds :happydance: xx


----------



## pinkish_angel

ohhhh :) when will it be ready??? xx


----------



## Scamp

Hopefully next month when I try the dress on again for the fitting :happydance: 

I tried a veil of the peg, it was white.

I'm trying to find out if wearing a corset is okay in pregnancy? I be about 13 weeks I think xx


----------



## Scamp

2 and a half months :shock: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: it's coming around sooooooo fast


----------



## Scamp

I know, I can't believe how quick. 
Enjoy every minute of the planning of your wedding hun, because it will be here fore you know it! x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm trying to lol

Hope the plans are coming along well :flower:


----------



## Mynx

Just seen your ticker hun, congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun xx


----------



## mumandco

Hey Hun a huge congratulations to you! Wearin a corset is fine In pregnancy but a bit uncomfy! I was a bridesmaid last year and our dress was a corset top I checked with the midwife and she said it was fine! I was 28weeks pregnant then so had a decent sized bump!


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :thumbup: 

I'm thinking of changing it to just be comfy now. I'll be wearing it from about 11am until gone midnight xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I bet whatever dress you choose you're going to look stunning in :cloud9:


----------



## mumandco

i second what emmy said, i should imagine at 13 weeks it shouldnt be too uncomfy for you but you do whatever you think is best and suits you! 

how dark are those lines on your test hun :) fingers are tightly crossed its a sticky for you x x


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I bet whatever dress you choose you're going to look stunning in :cloud9:

Aw thank you hun :cloud9: xx



mumandco said:


> i second what emmy said, i should imagine at 13 weeks it shouldnt be too uncomfy for you but you do whatever you think is best and suits you!
> 
> how dark are those lines on your test hun :) fingers are tightly crossed its a sticky for you x x

I've got my dress fitting on the 4th so I might speak to her, I'm sure she will of dealt with pregnant women.
Thanks hun. The lines looks lovely, I'm going to stop testing now. I've only got one left :blush: 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: only one test left ... the lines are looking fab hun, soooooo chuffed for you :happydance:


----------



## mumandco

how many tests have you done? lol


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: only one test left ... the lines are looking fab hun, soooooo chuffed for you :happydance:

I've found out I have two. One digi and one frer. Think I'm going to use them next week :happydance: xx




mumandco said:


> how many tests have you done? lol

:blush: Only 11. I've had 7 frers, 1 digi and 3 ICs 
xx


----------



## laura&faith

love the second bridesmaid dress could i ask where are they from and price im so stuck on bridesmaid dresses they like every one they see lol xx


----------



## Scamp

laura&faith said:


> love the second bridesmaid dress could i ask where are they from and price im so stuck on bridesmaid dresses they like every one they see lol xx

The redish ones were from Browns at Chester and were about £65 and the pink one was from Monsoon and it was £50 xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh was it in the sale? now we're going for pink I'll probably take the girls (and my older bridesmaids) shopping next dec, was thinking next dec as it will give you chance to lose baby weight (*BUT ONLY IF YOU WANT TO* - I don't want to sound like a bridezilla and say you have to be a certain size :haha: I want you to be happy in what you wear)


----------



## Scamp

Yeah half price. The sale wasn't supposed to start until the day after but someone had changed the price on the tag a day early :happydance:

I'm offended :shock: 






:haha: Messing. I know what you mean hunni. Yeah that sounds good to me :thumbup::happydance: xx


----------



## Tiff

Congrats on your pregnancy hun!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: don't scare me like that :haha:

you could be the size of a house and I'd still want you as a bridesmaid regardless of whether you wanted to lose weight or not, I hope that makes sense? :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Tiff said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy hun!!!!

Thanks hun :hugs: xx



EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: don't scare me like that :haha:
> 
> you could be the size of a house and I'd still want you as a bridesmaid regardless of whether you wanted to lose weight or not, I hope that makes sense? :hugs:

:haha: Completely understand hun. 
How are you? xx


----------



## Scamp

*Update on wedding rings*

We've got to buy Mikes next week but mine is going to be my nans :cloud9::cloud9: My step mum offered me today, she's been wearing it since nan passed away but Angie has a wedding ring already and since I'm the first to get married out of the grand kids she's asked if I'd like it :cloud9: I'm over the moon. It's perfect. I miss my nan and grandad so much and it'll be amazing to wear the wedding ring. xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: oh that's brilliant hun, I'm so happy for you :yipee:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :cloud9: xxx


----------



## pinkish_angel

Lovely news about the ring hun xxxx


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: That's awesome about the ring!


----------



## Scamp

:blush: Well I haven't updated this thread in a long time! 

19 days until the big day and still a fair bit to. I'll try to update everything tomorrow xx


----------



## pinkish_angel

I was just thinking about this yesterday!!! I can't believe its only 16 days OMG!!! :) so exciting xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

16 days!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcakekate

eeeeeeeek so exciting!! :D what do you have left to do?


----------



## mossip

Massive congrats hunny. I hope you's had a fantastic day. :wedding: xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hope you and Mike had a lovely day yesterday :wedding:
xx


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkish_angel

congratulations Mrs ERRINGTON ;)


----------



## sianyld

congrtas hun :) hope u had a lovely day! piccys when u get chance xx


----------



## Scamp

These are the professional photos :cloud9:

I LOVE the first one. It was taken just after we'd married and had a minute to ourselves, we didn't even notice the photographer. 

Spoiler
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/Picture3.png

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/Picture14.png

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/Picture13.png

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/Picture12.png

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/Picture10.png

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/Picture8.png

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/Picture6.png

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/Picture4.png

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/Picture1.png

Ignore any marks, they're on my crap scanner :(


----------



## mossip

Beautiful :cloud9: xxx


----------



## sianyld

Aww they r lovely hun :) xx


----------



## shelleney

Aww Hun. what beautiful photos! :cloud9:
xx


----------

